# Wieviel ist das Bike/BMX noch Wert? Redline BMX



## DemoEIGHT (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

also mein Onkel hat vor ein paar Tagen ein BMX ähnliches Fahrrad in seinem Keller gefunden und er wollte gerne wissen ob es noch was Wert ist! Leider kenne ich mich im Berreich BMX nicht so aus da mein Gebiet eher Downhill/Freeride ist! Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen?

Bilder sind im Anhang!

Danke schoneinmnal! 

MfG Chris


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (14. Mai 2006)

Redline ist auf jeden Fall ne klassische Firma kein Baumarktkram oder ähnliches was es damals ja gar nciht gab.

Das ist ein Klassiker dafür wirst von Freaks sicher noch Geld bekommen ähnlich wie für alte Autos, Yetis etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DemoEIGHT (14. Mai 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Redline ist auf jeden Fall ne klassische Firma kein Baumarktkram oder ähnliches was es damals ja gar nciht gab.
> 
> Das ist ein Klassiker dafür wirst von Freaks sicher noch Geld bekommen ähnlich wie für alte Autos, Yetis etc.



...cool dank dir! 
Wieviel ist es den ungefähr Wert (z.B. bei Ebay)?

MfG Chris


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (14. Mai 2006)

kein Plan frag mal in den gängigen BMX Foren nach
www.bmxboard.de
www.bmx-forum.com

Stell das Topic mit "an die BMX Klassikfreaks" oder sowas dann antworten nur Leute die wirklich was vom Thema verstehen. Gibt da auch einige die sich nur Classicbikes aufbauen.

So sehr kenn ich mich mit den Sachen auch nicht aus. Sattel ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht original und die Pedale auch nicht.


----------



## kpsteindl (22. Mai 2006)

hi,

via ebay wirst du sicher einen fairen preis erziehlen, da sich da viele leute tummeln. ich denke wenn du da in der headline redline klassiker in gutem zustand hinschreibst, werden alle die sich dafuer interessieren hinschaun und gegenfalls bieten.

denke, dass du da nichts falsch machen kannst.

habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass es besser ist mit 1 euro zu starten, als wie mit  einem festpreis. den dann warten alle interessierten bis zum ende der auktion und der preis schaukelt sich nicht so leicht hoch.

lg

kpsteindl


----------



## donkeybridge (23. Mai 2006)

Ich denke mal dass du von normalen Fahrern nicht mehr viel dafür bekommst, da  dieses Fahrrad einfach schon viel zu alt dafür ist.
Du hast allerdings Glück wenn ein Oldschooler oder ein Sammler (davon gibt es auch noch ein paar) das sieht. Der würde dafür eventuel auch ein Bisschen mehr ausgeben. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
donkeybridge


----------



## clickclack (23. Mai 2006)

ich schätze mal 80 - 130 euro bekommste bei ebay.

sowas gibt es ja häufiger...


----------



## DemoEIGHT (27. Mai 2006)

jojo danke jungs! 
Ich werde alles meinem Onkel weitergeben und ich denke bald steht es bei ebay drinne! 

MfG Chris


----------

